# Dishwasher stopped working all of a sudden?



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

My dishwasher has done this before, and I honestly can't remember what it took to make it run again. Now it is doing it again. I load the dishwasher, put the stupid soap in the door, close it and twist the knob... nothing. I've checked the breaker panel, nothing was tripped so I know it has power. 

Granted, it is a cheap model. I got it from Home Depot only 4-5 years ago and it was the 2nd cheapest unit they sold. So.. do I have a dead dishwasher?


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

After some "physical persuasion" ie, banging the front control panel with my fist, it started working again. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is a link to some potential reasons you are having trouble.
Good luck!

HowStuffWorks "How to Repair a Dishwasher: Tips and Guidelines"


----------

